# Aluminum layout boat build



## Bullfrog81 (Nov 29, 2012)

Here are a few pics of a aluminum layout boat I am building. What do you think?


----------



## grizznasty93 (Nov 29, 2012)

I like it


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2012)

thats going to be nice! how long is it?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 29, 2012)

i like it... fixin to start on a build as well... let me know how it goes...


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Nov 29, 2012)

10 ft long 55 inches wide


----------



## FOD (Nov 29, 2012)

You sure that'll float,doesn't look real buoyant to me.


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Nov 29, 2012)

The way it is I am sure it won't.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 29, 2012)

make sure to update us and what kind of weight are we talking on the finished product?


----------



## FOD (Nov 29, 2012)

FOD said:


> You sure that'll float,doesn't look real buoyant to me.



I'm just pickin'.That looks nice.Good tubing work.I guess the more stringers and ribs you put in,the lighter you can go on the skin,right?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Nov 29, 2012)

looking good


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Nov 29, 2012)

Rnelson will do. Fod that is exactly right on the ribs and stringers. Thanks for the compliments


----------



## CootCartel (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good. Keep us posted... Might want/need one myself!


----------



## FOD (Nov 30, 2012)

I would use O or a really low T material,seeing as how you're probably gonna push,tack,push,tack,etc putting on the skin.O would work really easily while fitting,and the way you have the ribs and stringers,you wouldn't have to worry about the lack of temper.


----------



## castandblast (Nov 30, 2012)

Lets get those sides on it, and my fat but in it! Can't wait!


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Nov 30, 2012)

Fod I am not exactly sure what you are talking about. I am making the skin out of aluminum as well. Cast I have to work all weekend so as soon as i can.


----------



## FOD (Nov 30, 2012)

Most aluminum sheetmetal the public can readily access is either O, or T.      O=annealed.soft and malleable,resistant to cracking,but easily bent.
T=thermally treated.The higher the number following the "T",the harder it gets,least likely to bend,and gonna crack when it does.
Didn't mean to give a metallurgy lesson,but if you have a choice when "acquiring" your skin.I'd pick something O or a low value T,and stay away from 7075 if you're gonna weld it.


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Nov 30, 2012)

Got ya I always go by alloy numbers wasn't sure what the o and t meant. I am setup with a aluminum supplier so i can get all the good stuff. I will be using 5052 alloy just like most boats are made. Thanks for the. Lesson


----------



## FOD (Nov 30, 2012)

Naw man,not a lesson,just trying to help out.My brother is building a fiberglass one now,it's looking pretty good.When I saw his,and me being a metalworker,thats the first thing I thought."Aluminum".


----------



## FOD (Nov 30, 2012)

But alot of the stuff we build,that have crazy flanges,or bends etc.We start with O,build the part and temper it after the fabrication.


----------



## FOD (Nov 30, 2012)

You would never need to do that on a layout boat or anything.I was just sayin'.


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Dec 2, 2012)

Fod i appreciate the help.


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Dec 2, 2012)

Here are a few more pics of the completed frame work going to install the skin this week.


----------



## Hard Core (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks good. I bet that will be one cold son of a gun! Keep us posted.


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice job!!


----------



## FOD (Dec 2, 2012)

Great job,like I said before,very nice tubing work.


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I am going to insulate the bottom were it isn't so cold on the butt. I will try and post more pictures as I go along with the build. Thanks again.


----------



## gdhall (Dec 12, 2012)

hows the boat coming???


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Dec 13, 2012)

Coming along slowly. I have been working a lot of hours at work so not much time or energy left at the end of the day. Thanks for asking


----------



## duck-dawg (Dec 13, 2012)

How much is that thing going to weigh?


----------



## Triple BB (Dec 13, 2012)

a lot..


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Dec 13, 2012)

Triplebb since you have built this identical boat do you have any pointers?


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Dec 13, 2012)

By adding all the materials weight up I am thinking around 120


----------



## Triple BB (Dec 15, 2012)

that's not bad


----------

